# Nachruf auf Boardie Andal



## Kochtopf (26. März 2021)

Ein toll geschriebener und inhaltlich  treffender Nachruf,  vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Skott (26. März 2021)

Danke für die tolle Beschreibung einer großen und markanten Persönlichkeit, die noch Wertevorstellungen hatte und diese auch lebte...


----------



## zokker (26. März 2021)

Danke ... sehr zutreffend, hab ihr toll geschrieben


----------



## Minimax (26. März 2021)

EIn schöner Nachruf, vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Jason (26. März 2021)

Sehr schön geschrieben. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (26. März 2021)

Danke ,ein schöner Nachruf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2021)

Sehr schön geschrieben, er hat viel getan hier im Anglerboard und viel weitergegeben!


----------



## nostradamus (26. März 2021)

Sehr schöne Idee und sehr passend geschrieben!


----------



## Lajos1 (26. März 2021)

Treffend

Lajos


----------



## Chief Brolly (26. März 2021)

Absolut treffender Beitrag, danke für sein Bild!


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. März 2021)

Sehr schön verfasst - Danke.

Bernd


----------



## Vanner (26. März 2021)

Super geschrieben, danke dafür.


----------



## prinzbitburg112 (26. März 2021)

Ein sehr schöner Nachruf. Vielen Dank dafür !
An das Foto kann ich mich noch gut erinnern.


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. März 2021)

Treffend und würdig.


----------



## Andreas Kroll (26. März 2021)

Danke für den mehr als passenden Nachruf.
Ruhe in Frieden Andal. Leider haben wir uns zu selten auf Grund der großen Entfernung gesehen, dafür aber öfter geschrieben.
Wo immer Du jetzt auch bist: Lass es krachen Junge und Grüß mir Norbert, Rüdiger und alle anderen Petrijünger die wir kennen.


----------



## Lil Torres (26. März 2021)

sehr schön geschrieben. danke liebe redaktion...


----------



## Kauli11 (26. März 2021)

Danke dafür. Habt ihr gut und treffend gemacht.


----------



## Nelearts (26. März 2021)

Andal,
Deine Beiträge und Dein Wissen habe ich hier im Board immer sehr geschätzt! Auch die Dir eigene Würze mit dem entsprechenden Humor waren genau mein Ding.
Du wirst dem Board fehlen!
Mach es gut.
Mein aufrichtiges Beileid auch an die Familie.
Holger


----------



## Aalzheimer (27. März 2021)

besser hätte man es nicht zusammen fassen können. Sehr schön


----------



## Meefo 46 (27. März 2021)

Danke der Nachruf .

.Passt.


----------



## Wollebre (29. März 2021)

Andal, ich mochte deine spitzfindige Ironie.

Wie es den Angehörigen geht erlebt unsere Familie gerade. Meine Mutter ist vor vier Tagen eingeschafen.

R.I.P.

Wolfgang


----------



## sprogoe (29. März 2021)

Hallo Wolfgang,
ich hoffe, friedlich eingeschlafen, so wie meine Mutter mit 92 Jahren vor 10 Jahren. 
Dennoch, Dir und Deinen Angehörigen herzliches Beileid.


----------



## Vanner (29. März 2021)

@Wollebre
Auch dir aufrichtiges Beileid und die Kraft, den Verlust zu verarbeiten.


----------



## Wollebre (29. März 2021)

Danke

Gerne hätten wir mit Mutter noch ihren 100. Gbtg. am 1.Juli gefeiert.....


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. März 2021)

Auch in diesem Fall mein herzliches Beileid.


----------



## Skott (29. März 2021)

Wollebre schrieb:


> Andal, ich mochte deine spitzfindige Ironie.
> 
> Wie es den Angehörigen geht erlebt unsere Familie gerade. Meine Mutter ist vor vier Tagen eingeschafen.
> 
> ...


Mein Beileid und viel Kraft für deine Familie...


----------



## Slick (29. März 2021)

Danke für sein Nachruf.
Machs gut Andal und herzliches Beleid an seine Familie.


----------



## TobBok (30. März 2021)

Ich war eine ganze Weile nicht online....
Komme zurück - lese dies.....
Mein Herz blutet - Deutschland hat eine viel zu wenig beachtete Angelpersönlichkeit verloren.

Ein schöner Nachruf auf einen noch viel schöneren Menschen.


----------



## Minimax (16. April 2021)

Liebe Anglerboard Redaktion ,
Ich halte gerade die Print Rute&Rolle 05/21 in Händen, und betrachte den Nachruf auf Andal auf S.56. 
Vielen lieben Dank, das ihr es ermöglicht habt, den Nachruf in der Printausgabe zu bringen, und so auch deren Leserkreis zu erreichen. Das ist eine schöne Geste und würdiges Lebewohl für Andal, habt ihr toll gemacht!
herzlich, 
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Polarfuchs (25. Oktober 2021)

Irgendwann ärgern wir wieder die Zettis


----------



## NaabMäx (25. Oktober 2021)

Weilst ein Guter warst.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...-20&sk=&cvid=45BD7ACE89A14E1E8EB0CB2DD23E6EA7


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (26. Oktober 2021)

Andal, was machst Du denn mit uns. Wir bleiben hier alleine zurück und vermissen Dich. Aber wir sehen uns wieder, in Fiddlers Green, da wo die Fischer Leute hingehen, wenn sie nicht zur Hölle fahren. Du warst mir immer ein guter Gesprächspartner und hast uns Alle mit Deinem Wissen begeistert, ich habe so viel von Dir gelernt... Ruhe in Frieden mein Freund... Wir Alle vermissen Dich. 
Ich hab hier ein Lied, das an Dich erinnern soll. Wir bleiben in Verbindung, alles Gute, Reinhard.


----------



## Blueser (26. Oktober 2021)




----------

